# CORE 2 DUO vs. XEON



## Randomkaoz (Feb 12, 2008)

ok i have been searching the web for weeks now trying to get a real answer and no one gives a serious one.

What is the true Difference.
If i have a Core 2 duo and a xeon with the same specs, is there a difference?
are they so different like SDRAM and RDRAM
or is it like the Iphone vs Itouch


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

a xeon is for servers, core 2 duo is for desktops... some xeons come in s775 flavor which means they are aimed at workstations more than servers, but most xeons come in s771 form, which is the server platform for intel's low end and mid range server markets and can come in dual or quad socket configuration. other than that they're the exact same chip, except they go through different binning processes, the xeons being tougher. theres no performance difference.


----------



## Randomkaoz (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks man, because i noticed some new boards take both and i was like well i remember in the past when the p4 came out the Xeon was the way to go, i guess now desktops caught up. But why do they use the Xeon and not a Core 2 if they are the same. What makes the Xeon so much tougher?


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

they have more strenuous testing for their ratings. a xeon is a core 2, they just want to differentiate between server and desktop, its for marketing.


----------

